# Fitting a Curb Chain...



## OT Sports Horses (26 September 2011)

Hello, i am after some advice after being inappropriately "talked about" after a BSJA show at the weekend.
My horse wears a rubber pelham and a leather curb chain. The curb never comes into play and is on loose. However, i have always been taught to fit the curb by running it through the bit rings before putting it on the hooks (i hope that makes sense). I was told that it lays in the jaw line better this way. Please can you tell me how you fit yours!
Thank you in advance


----------



## Suziq77 (26 September 2011)

I use a curb change on the weymouth in my double, on a rugby pelham and (in the old days) on a vulcanite pelham.  I've never been told to put the chain through the rings on any of these.


----------



## PucciNPoni (26 September 2011)

Have never been taught to fit a curb chain/strap thru bit rings - just attached via the hooks.  However, my big bug bear is  curb chains too loose.  I was always taught that a loose curb chain means the bit can move more in the mouth, and if it's ported then there is more action inside teh mouth. However, if it's snug-ish it will move a bit but not flip round in the horse's mouth, and therefore giving the correct action.  I always test it by applying pressure to the rein and adjusting it at a 45 degree angle from horse's mouth when "on".


----------



## kirstyhen (26 September 2011)

I've never been taught that way and actUally scoured my pony club manual after some on here posted that it was the correct way.
The PC manual says to do it the way I was taught with no variations and that's good enough for me.


----------



## kerilli (26 September 2011)

it should go through the bit rings and have the hooks hanging on the outside of them, not the inside, yes. this prevents pinching and limits the area over which the curb chain works.
however, i was initially show it incorrectly and did it incorrectly for many years before my trainer saw me do it wrong on a double bridle and corrected me. 
nobody told me in all that time, and no horse ever objected...


----------



## kirstyhen (26 September 2011)

I don't understand how you do it that way on a double bridle? Does the curb chain go through the snaffle ring then?


----------



## kerilli (26 September 2011)

i can't remember, it's so long since i did it, no need to use double at the mo... 
i know it was while fitting the double because he never saw me use a pelham, so it can't have been for that. now i'm really perplexed. umm, i think it's that the hooks sit outside the bradoon rings not inside, yes.


----------



## OT Sports Horses (26 September 2011)

kerilli said:



			it should go through the bit rings and have the hooks hanging on the outside of them, not the inside, yes. this prevents pinching and limits the area over which the curb chain works.
however, i was initially show it incorrectly and did it incorrectly for many years before my trainer saw me do it wrong on a double bridle and corrected me. 
nobody told me in all that time, and no horse ever objected...
		
Click to expand...

this is the same as what i have always been told, also i use this bridle for lessons with a BS accredited trainer and he always starts with a tack check and has never mentioned that my curb was incorrect. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Suziq77 (26 September 2011)

OT Sports Horses said:



			this is the same as what i have always been told, also i use this bridle for lessons with a BS accredited trainer and he always starts with a tack check and has never mentioned that my curb was incorrect. Thank you for your response.
		
Click to expand...

Now I can't picture what I do - I am going to put on my double tonight.... I don't think I put the chain through the snaffle rings but perhaps I do...I need to look at how it sits.  All very informative though


----------



## Suziq77 (26 September 2011)

I found this http://www.localriding.com/fit-a-double-bridle.html

Not saying it is "correct" but it helped me visualise - surely if I ran the chain through the bradoon rings the curb would put pressure/jangle on the snaffle even when riding with a loose curb rein?


----------



## Santa_Claus (26 September 2011)

as I have always known/been taught

correctly fitted Double curb chain
http://historicalfact.com/~es/pictures/curbchain.jpg

Correctly fitted pelham curb chain
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff234/bspottedwithme/25April2009-1.jpg

They shouldn't go through bit rings! (as far as PC always taught me  ) if laid flat correctly they will sit as per second pic in correct place and won't pinch etc.

They should never be loose as because as said if especially a ported bit it will allow the bit to over rotate. the bit should come into action at 45 degrees. This is why dutch gags and similar should also have a curb but rarely are worn with one!


----------



## OT Sports Horses (26 September 2011)

Thank you - unfortunately i cannot view the link on my work computer as its blocked but i will look tonight. Appreciated


----------



## OT Sports Horses (26 September 2011)

just to clarify - i wouldn't put the curb through the bit ring on a double bridle, as the snaffle ring sits much higher and would cause lots of issues! But i was told to with this pelham/leather curb combo. Next time i jump at home i'll try the other way.


----------



## kirstyhen (26 September 2011)

That's the way I have been taught and also teach my PC kids to do it SC. 
If it goes through the bit rings, surely it affects the snaffle rein action, on both counts.


----------



## kerilli (26 September 2011)

this shows what i meant with a double bridle.
the hooks sit outside the bradoon rings but they don't thread through them.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=do...&tbnw=141&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:20,s:0

the pelham - the chain should go through the rings and onto the hooks outside, to avoid pinching.
so, NOT like this
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=pe...tbnh=138&tbnw=183&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:17
(which is how i did it for ages)
but like this
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=fi...5&tbnw=149&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0


----------



## OT Sports Horses (26 September 2011)

kerilli said:



			this shows what i meant with a double bridle.
the hooks sit outside the bradoon rings but they don't thread through them.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=do...&tbnw=141&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:20,s:0

the pelham - the chain should go through the rings and onto the hooks outside, to avoid pinching.
so, NOT like this
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=pe...tbnh=138&tbnw=183&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:17
(which is how i did it for ages)
but like this
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=fi...5&tbnw=149&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0

Click to expand...

Thanks kerilli - i agree with you, perhaps some people do it the opposite way but it works for my horse, he's very happy in his head carriage. Well done for finding the image - everytime i tried to google it was blocked on this computer!


----------



## Santa_Claus (26 September 2011)

none of your link's worked Kerilli!

I'm taking it you do differently for pelham but same for double!

By putting the chain through the bit ring on the pelham I just see it interferring with the bit's action. and will actually cause the chain to potentially rotate when in action so not lying flat.

Am interested to see photos though.

At end of day its what works for your horse and if it not broke don't fix it! And as long as not causing a pinching action or causing chain to rotate then its theoretically equally correct as not putting it through the bit rings!


----------



## kerilli (26 September 2011)

that's odd, the links work fine from this computer. oh well. 
i agree, as long as the horse is comfy, it's fine.


----------



## Santa_Claus (26 September 2011)

Links just take me to the google homepage!

i found this image is this how you do it?

http://www.crowstonstack.co.uk/active_images/Catalogue/Pelham-Roundings.jpg


----------



## kerilli (26 September 2011)

Santa_Claus said:



			Links just take me to the google homepage!

i found this image is this how you do it?

http://www.crowstonstack.co.uk/active_images/Catalogue/Pelham-Roundings.jpg

Click to expand...

yes, that's the same pic i linked to up there. that's the allegedly 'correct' way, so the curb chain can't pinch the corners of the chin.


----------



## SmallHunter (26 September 2011)

Santa_Claus said:



			Correctly fitted pelham curb chain
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff234/bspottedwithme/25April2009-1.jpg

Click to expand...


Totally OT but thats my mare 

She has very sensitive skin/mouth and has never had any pinching from the pelham hooks in fact she actually prefers the pelham to any other bit she has been ridden in.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 September 2011)

kerilli said:



			this shows what i meant with a double bridle.
the hooks sit outside the bradoon rings but they don't thread through them.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=do...&tbnw=141&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:20,s:0

the pelham - the chain should go through the rings and onto the hooks outside, to avoid pinching.
so, NOT like this
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=pe...tbnh=138&tbnw=183&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:17
(which is how i did it for ages)
but like this
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=fi...5&tbnw=149&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0

Click to expand...


This is how I have done mine and all my past clients - and how I like to see them done in the showring & elsewhere 
Also to have a correctly fitted lipstrap with any curb chain. The curb should not be 'flapping' but sit neatly into the the back of the chin


----------

